# Ted's Wood working Plans



## FourEyes45 (Apr 30, 2012)

Has anyone tried his plans??If so are they any good...or is it a scam??
Thanks
Walt


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Baahaahaaaa. Scam.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Scroll down to the bottom of this page to the section "Similar Threads." This comes up too frequently and it is a scam. There are some good free plans out there. The major WW magazines have some free and some you pay for. Other sites have links to plans. Don't pay unless it is a legit source.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Some people would like you banned for just mentioning that.:laughing::laughing:

I won't mention any names. :laughing::laughing:

Seriously it's a scam.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Here we go.....





Again.....


----------



## FourEyes45 (Apr 30, 2012)

Sorry Gang---I should have used the search feature..
Its been nice being here...LOL can I beg for forgiveness?:laughing:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

You can try :laughing:


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I've never heard of this "teds plans scam" before.

However, if you want to work off plans ( I like to, and I like to use plans as a base) might I suggest looking into getting the wood magazine DVD collection?, there are hundreds of projects over the years, Morris chairs, blanket chests, toys, the list goes on. Plus you get 20 years worth of tips and tricks.

Sent from my Xoom using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I had not heard about Teds plans either so I did a quick search.

16,000 plans on a DVD for one low price......

I can understand why this site would generate a less than positive response. 

I do not recommend going to the site, it will have pop up when you leave trying to entice you to buy.

I have no idea if there is a real Ted, or whether the plans are any good.

I am suspicious of anyone who is hawking so many plans. Far too easy they were copied from elsewhere.

I do not work from plans, but if I did, I would not worry about spending a few dollars to reward someone for the time it takes to create decent plans.


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

There is no Ted. People have looked for him, but he doesn't exist. Ted is just an easy to remember, down to earth guy kind of name. Like Bob, or Jim, or Frank...

From what I've heard (since I won't buy his DVD) is that it's just a collection of free plans from the internet compiled into a DVD. Google can do that much for you, and Google is free.

Now, on to the banning!! Oh wait, he did ask for forgiveness. And he is fairly new to the site. Eh, I guess we can let this one slide.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

*I'm insulted*



rrbrown said:


> Some people would like you banned for just mentioning that.:laughing::laughing:
> 
> I won't mention any names. :laughing::laughing:
> 
> Seriously it's a scam.


I somehow feel as though you are insinuating something there, RICHARD.

:boxing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Itchytoe said:


> There is no Ted. People have looked for him, but he doesn't exist. .


Meet Ted...:laughing:
.


















 







.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

rrich said:


> Here we go.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I immediately thought of Tugg Speedman.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> meet ted...:laughing:


not ted.
Ted:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Alchymist said:


> not ted.
> Ted:


Isn't that the guy with the "vanishing deductible plans"?:laughing:










 







.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

firemedic said:


> I somehow feel as though you are insinuating something there, RICHARD.
> 
> :boxing:


Really was it that obvious?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

rrbrown said:


> Really was it that obvious?:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Haha, it not so much of a hot button for me anymore... I've matured past that and moved on to a lot more buttons :laughing:


...like bad advise from morons... 

:innocent:


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Plans?? PLANS!!!! What are Plans??? 

:tongue_smilie:


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

firemedic said:


> *...like bad advise from morons...*
> 
> :innocent:


Now *THAT'S* a dangerous statement around here


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

wericha said:


> Now THAT'S a dangerous statement around here


How do ya figure that?


----------

